# Rocky Mountain Instinct Intern Verlegen



## Lockslay (1. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne bei meinem Rocky eine KS LEV 150 Integra einbauen.
Aber schon das Verlegen, eines Bindfadens bzw, Draht ist eine Herausforderung.
Ist es bei meinem Rocky überhaupt möglich, ohne Ausbau des Tretlagers einen Zug durch den Rahmen zu bekommen?
Habe ein paar Fotos hochgeladen,   um einmal meine Problematik zu verdeutlichen.
Bin über jeden Tipp, egal ob es über das Verlegen, der Züge geht oder generell über den Einbau von Sattelstützen dankbar.
Da der Support von Rocky sich nicht meldet, hoffe ich das ich hier Hilfe bekomme.

        

Gruß
Lockslay


----------



## Dreamworks (1. September 2015)

Verstehe das nicht so ganz?
Du hast am Sitzrohr hinten nen Eingang für die Sattelstütze. Du musst nur am Steuerrohr rein, dann gehst du nach unten unters Rohr wo die Bremse und Schaltung rauskommt. Dort den Chip herausnehmen und in der Mitte die Leitung der Stütze lang führen. unterm Tretlager durch und dann einfach ins Sitzrohr. Eigentlich ziemlich einfach das ganze. Das Tretlager musst du natürlich nicht ausbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockslay (5. September 2015)

Hallo, und besten dank für die Tipps. Wenn man weiß wie es geht ist immer alles einfach ;-)
Hatte immer Versucht im Rohr das Kabel hochzubekommen.


----------

